# Welsh Rugby Fan



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Amongs all they hype about Wales' 11-9 win over England in the rugby Six Nations, I came across this little gem:

*LONDON (Reuters) - A Welsh rugby fan cut off his own testicles to celebrate Wales beating England at rugby.*

Geoff Huish, 26, was so convinced England would win Saturday's match he told fellow drinkers at the club, "If Wales win I'll cut my balls off", the paper said on Tuesday.

Friends at the club in Caerphilly, south Wales, thought he was joking.

But after the game Huish went home, severed his testicles with a knife, and walked 200 metres back to the bar with the testicles to show the shocked drinkers what he had done.

Huish was taken to hospital where he remained in a seriously ill condition, the paper said..

I love my rugby .... but cutting your balls off







and WALKING back to the club with them


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Puts new meaning into the phrase the man had balls


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I saw that too but it the article included a classic quote from his friend.

"Geoff said he'd do it and he did it, so fair play to him"


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

He must have been nuts...


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

I read he had a mental illness


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Padraig said:


> I read he had a mental illness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No s**t..........................


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Supporting Wales is evidence enough, Eh Griff...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Dad's side all Welsh.

Mother's side Irish

I was born in sunny Manchester.

Up the Blues!!!







..........other than that I support any British team when playing international sides


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I hope he hasnt done himslef any more damage after todays result ... not bad beating France in Paris .... Wales for the Grand Slam??


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Effing unbelievable! England ponced it against Les Bleus, but now Wales have stoned them at their own park!

I'm desperately trying to find an Eire-England score on line - anyone? We're 50 minutes into the match at this point (assuming they started at the listed 1500 hrs - they may not have if they were using a crappy quartz watch instead of a spot-on RLT







)


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

12-10 Ireland at the half!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

59th minute, O'Driscoll goes over and O'Gara converts - in BOD we trust!









Ireland are up 19-13.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Full time, 19-13.

So it's down to Ireland and Wales (assuming Ireland beat France in Dublin)!

Congratulations to Scotland for picking up a victory too long in coming.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Ireland 19 - 13 England

I don't often have cause to criticise Union referees .... sour grapes? ... a little .... but Jonathan Kaplan was poor ... he missed loads of off the ball stuff by both teams and disallowed two perfectly good English tries .. one by Mark Cueto from a cross-kick by Hodgson ... Cueto was deemed offfside (and clearly was not) and the second by the forwards ... when the England pack piled over the line and the ball was clearly touched down on the try line ... the referee gave a 5m scrum to Ireland







.

OK England weren't great, the forwards were not hitting the rucks and mauls, but they were robbed


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I was only able to follow the match by the infrequent updates on the RFU website. Jonathan Kaplan is a good ref and I'm disappointed to hear of his performance.

I understand the off-side call (I think refs are clearly getting stricter on this in the professional era), but I can't imagine how Ireland won a 5m scrum from what you describe. If it was a ruck short of the try line, it should have been England's loose ball, likewise if it was held up in goal. Was it ruled a knock-on? Was it a maul? Some other infraction?

Or was it Kaplan trying to escape Dublin with his head attached









Heading to the sites to read the Monday morning experts. BTW, we call it "Monday morning quarterbacking" - any equivalent? Monday morning scrum-halfing just doesn't sound right.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

A few choice quotes from <rugbyrugby.com>

"The Irish line-out generally functioned smoothly, the English one iffishly. The England scrummaging was stronger. The tackle-ball for both sides was generally on the slow side."

"The referee was playing advantage in England's favour. Lewis Moody charged and went down in a heaped tackle area. Suddenly Martin Corry picked up and charged 35 metres, straight ahead, unchallenged...The try was not without its talking point as the opening for Corry seemed to have been created when Danny Grewcock tackled O'Gara who was stationed in defence."

Little mention of the above calls.

They named Ronan O'Gara (one of my favorite fly-halfs of all time) MoM, in spite of three missed kicks and a drop-out that was charged down.

Hmmm, sounds as if both sides missed some chances and were the benefit of some marginal calls.

BTW, where is Ben Cohen? Injured?

Here's a link to a second article. The analysis is excellent and seems to be very even handed.

Ref/TMO/Robbo

They are hardest on Robbo, who, IMHO, should tone down his comments or risk being fined. Sir Clive could get away with certain things; not all coaches are awarded that kind of leeway.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

After beating the frogs maybe the fan is now without his todger!!


----------

